
The Ashtray: The Ultimatum (Part 1) - DanielRibeiro
http://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/03/06/the-ashtray-the-ultimatum-part-1/
======
jtheory
Not terribly coherent w/ just part 1.

~~~
DanielRibeiro
I found the story very interesting, but I discovered it because of the quote
at the beginning of the article:

 _I don’t want to die in a language I can’t understand_.

— Jorge Luis Borges (as quoted in Alberto Manguel, “With Borges”)

This was the quote that guided Richard Gabriel[1]'s talk on Clojure West,
entitled "Engineering(,) A Path to Science: _I don’t want to die in a language
I can’t understand_ "

[1] <http://clojurewest.org/sessions#gabriel>

